# Nikon d7000 + wireless remote question!



## jmac132 (Sep 19, 2011)

hey fellow photogs!

 im looking into getting a nikon d7000 and i was wondering if i get a wireless shutter release will i always have to stand infront of the camera to take the picture or will it work directly behind it? hope im making sense, im just a noob haha hope to hear from you guys soon! any help would be awesome...


----------



## sierramister (Sep 19, 2011)

you need to be near the front.  But generally close to the side or down below will work.  It won't work too far directly behind it.  It's generally like a TV remote.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

There's an IR sensor both in front and in back, but a large lens / hood can block the front, and bright sunlight can keep an IR remote from working well at all.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2011)

jmac132 said:


> hey fellow photogs!
> 
> im looking into getting a nikon d7000 and i was wondering if i get a wireless shutter release will i always have to stand infront of the camera to take the picture or will it work directly behind it? hope im making sense, im just a noob haha hope to hear from you guys soon! any help would be awesome...


I doubt you will be able to successfully use a wireless remote and a Nikon D7000, since you apparently have issues operating much simpler hardware, like a computer keyboard. :er: haha!!!


----------



## jmac132 (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks for the help everyone!

[/QUOTE]I doubt you will be able to successfully use a wireless remote and a Nikon D7000, since you apparently have issues operating much simpler hardware, like a computer keyboard. :er: haha!!![/QUOTE]

haha i knew someone was gonna say this^ but im a c6 quadriplegic with limited hand and arm function so lets just say punctuation and grammar isnt the top on my list of priorities, im just thankful i can type as good as i can soo if you dont like it dont look at it


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you considered any of the remote viewing screens... there are some that have full camera control capability from the screen. I work in IT and have assisted several mobility limited individuals with both computer and camera access / use issues.

something like this:

Aputure Limited - Gigtube Wireless Digital Viewfinder


----------



## ann (Sep 19, 2011)

A wirless remote may work and you can be over 100 feet away, they aren't cheap, about 90 dollars.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 19, 2011)

ann said:


> A wirless remote may work and you can be over 100 feet away, they aren't cheap, about 90 dollars.



The one I use with my D7000 may not go that far but works great and is 14 bucks. Nikon ML-L3 Wireless Remote Control (Infrared) 4730 B&H Photo


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 19, 2011)

pro tip: you can bounce the IR signal off of a nearby wall to get it to work. I have done this a bunch and it works up to about 10' away from directly behind my D80.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2011)

jmac132 said:


> thanks for the help everyone!


I doubt you will be able to successfully use a wireless remote and a Nikon D7000, since you apparently have issues operating much simpler hardware, like a computer keyboard. :er: haha!!![/QUOTE]

haha i knew someone was gonna say this^ but im a c6 quadriplegic with limited hand and arm function so lets just say punctuation and grammar isnt the top on my list of priorities, im just thankful i can type as good as i can soo if you dont like it dont look at it[/QUOTE]The buttons and controls on the D7000 are much smaller than the keys on a keyboard.

Good luck with your efforts at doing photography.


----------



## jmac132 (Sep 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> jmac132 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the help everyone!
> ...



haha i knew someone was gonna say this^ but im a c6 quadriplegic with limited hand and arm function so lets just say punctuation and grammar isnt the top on my list of priorities, im just thankful i can type as good as i can soo if you dont like it dont look at it[/QUOTE]The buttons and controls on the D7000 are much smaller than the keys on a keyboard.

Good luck with your efforts at doing photography.[/QUOTE]

thanks for the suggestions everyone! and KmH i realize the buttons on a d7000 are smaller than a keyboard, i currently shoot with a d3100! im physically handicapped not mentally, you'd be amazed what you can do when you put your mind to it!


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont recall what brand I have, but I have a wireless remote that I think was ~ $40 and gets pretty good range.  its not IR so doesnt matter where I trigger it from, a reciever clips onto the hot shoe.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2011)

Click here for a good, all-purpose RF remote review I did a while back.


----------



## ghache (Sep 20, 2011)

KHM just got owned by life. i loled.


----------



## jmac132 (Sep 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> KHM just got owned by life. i loled.



^ never mess with an angry cripple haha thanks for the link to the review 480sparky!


----------



## Ballistics (Sep 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> jmac132 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the help everyone!
> ...





> haha i knew someone was gonna say this^ but im a c6 quadriplegic with limited hand and arm function so lets just say punctuation and grammar isnt the top on my list of priorities, im just thankful i can type as good as i can soo if you dont like it dont look at it





> The buttons and controls on the D7000 are much smaller than the keys on a keyboard.
> 
> Good luck with your efforts at doing photography.



After the countless times that you cry about petty typos... it finally caught up to bite you in the ass. You should start a thread asking for a C&C of a pic of your foot ankle deep down your throat. :lmao:


----------

